# [xorg] server error

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Un petit problème avec xorg, il ne veut pas se lancer (nouvelle install)

```
startx

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.6354 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-hardened-r6 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux ns26962.ovh.net 2.6.36-hardened-r6 #1 SMP Tue Dec 28 23:40:39 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1

Build Date: 20 January 2011  09:56:09PM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 21 10:28:45 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

```

```

[ 71750.138] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[ 71750.138] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[ 71750.138] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-hardened-r6 x86_64 Gentoo

[ 71750.138] Current Operating System: Linux ns26962.ovh.net 2.6.36-hardened-r6 #1 SMP Tue Dec 28 23:40:39 CET 2010 x86_64

[ 71750.138] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1

[ 71750.138] Build Date: 20 January 2011  09:56:09PM

[ 71750.138]  

[ 71750.138] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[ 71750.138]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[ 71750.138] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 71750.138] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 21 10:28:45 2011

[ 71750.138] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[ 71750.138] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 71750.138] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[ 71750.138] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[ 71750.138] (**) |   |-->Monitor "VGA"

[ 71750.139] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[ 71750.139] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[ 71750.139] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[ 71750.139] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 71750.139] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[ 71750.139] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[ 71750.139] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[ 71750.139] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[ 71750.139] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[ 71750.139] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[ 71750.139] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c6140

[ 71750.139] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 71750.139]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 71750.139]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[ 71750.139]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[ 71750.139]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[ 71750.140] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2772:8086:d606 rev 2, Mem @ 0x88100000/524288, 0x80000000/134217728, 0x88180000/131072, I/O @ 0x000020e0/8

[ 71750.140] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 71750.140] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 71750.140] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 71750.140] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 71750.140] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 71750.140] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 71750.140] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[ 71750.140] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[ 71750.140] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 71750.140]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[ 71750.140]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[ 71750.140] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[ 71750.140] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[ 71750.140] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[ 71750.141] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 71750.141]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[ 71750.141]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[ 71750.141]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[ 71750.141] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[ 71750.141] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 71750.141]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[ 71750.141]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[ 71750.141]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[ 71750.141] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[ 71750.141] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 71750.141]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[ 71750.141]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[ 71750.141]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[ 71750.141] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[ 71750.141] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 71750.141]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[ 71750.141]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[ 71750.141] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[ 71750.141] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 71750.142] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 71750.142] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 71750.142]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[ 71750.142]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[ 71750.142] (==) AIGLX enabled

[ 71750.142] (II) Loading extension GLX

[ 71750.142] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[ 71750.142] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[ 71750.142] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 71750.142]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.13.0

[ 71750.142]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 71750.142]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[ 71750.142] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[ 71750.143] (--) using VT number 7

[ 71750.165] (EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected.

[ 71750.165] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[ 71750.165] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[ 71750.165] 

Fatal server error:

[ 71750.165] no screens found

[ 71750.165] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[ 71750.165] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[ 71750.165] 

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

```

Je debute sous xorg

Merci pour votre aide

Cordialement

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Tu as problement un problème avec KMS au niveau de ton noyau.

Un lien qui pourra t'aider : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

En gros, vérifie que ton pilote de ta carte graphique et le kernel modesetting soit en dur dans ton noyau ou bien, si tu tiens à le laisser en module, désactive le modesetting dans le noyau (mais tu devras le spécifier au niveau de ton fichier grub). Bref, je te laisse lire la doc, c'est très bien expliqué  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu as problement un problème avec KMS au niveau de ton noyau.
> 
> Un lien qui pourra t'aider : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA
> ...

 

Hello, j'ai une question à propos du lien que tu donnes. De quand date cette information concernant cette manipe dans le noyau à propos des cartes intel?

----------

## freezby

Je ne sais pas mais j'ai été confronté au même problème cette semaine, donc je suppose que ca reste d'actualité. 

Un sujet récent sur le forum avec le même soucis : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819716-start-0.html

----------

## Mickael

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas mais j'ai été confronté au même problème cette semaine, donc je suppose que ca reste d'actualité. 
> 
> Un sujet récent sur le forum avec le même soucis : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819716-start-0.html

 

j'ai ce problème en effet avec ma carte intel 915. Problème partiellement résolut puisque au jour d'aujourd'hui X se lance, mais GDM freeze tssssssssss ha que ça me gonfle......

----------

## freezby

D'apres l'historique les infos concernant KMS ont été ajoutées entre mai et septembre 2010.

La méthode du wiki ne te permet pas de résoudre ton problème ? Moi je n'ai plus de problème et pas de freeze avec gdm.

Tu dois pouvoir t'en sortir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ibasaw

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier     "Screen0"

        Device         "Card0"

        Monitor        "VGA"

        DefaultDepth   16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth      16

                Modes      "1024x768"

                Viewport   0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier     "VGA"

        VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName      "Monitor Model"

        Option         "enable" "true"

        Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier     "Card0"

        VendorName     "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName      "82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID          "PCI:0:2:0"

        Driver         "intel"

        Option         "NoDDC" "yes"

        Option         "monitor-VGA" "VGA"

EndSection

```

----------

## Mickael

Ton problème est probablement situé au niveau de la configuration de ton noyau. Regarde ce lien : clic ici, en plus de celui donné par freezby. Si tu galères pour vérifier la config de ton noyau et ou, pour le reconfigurer fait le savoir également.

Edit01 pour info après chaque mise à jour (ou installation de Xorg-server) il faut lancer cette commande : 

```
emerge -a1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
```

, elle est indispensable, sinon lorsque tu relanceras ta machine, X ne fonctionnera pas, ainsi que ton clavier, ton touchpad etcetc. Cependant, cela ne va pas résoudre ton problème, qui se trouve en premier lieu dans le noyau.

Edit02tu peux utiliser la commande zgrep -i un_nom /path/to/config de ton noyau, afin de vérifier si une option du noayu est installée en dure: (y) ou (*) ou  en module: (M) ou  pas: ()ou(no)

 *Quote:*   

> Exemple issu d'un thread du forum: 
> 
> On this kernel uvesa does'nt work
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

----------

## ibasaw

```

emerge -1v $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/libdrm[libkms,video_cards_vmware]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.22 (Change USE: +video_cards_vmware)

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-11.0.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware" [argument])

```

J'essaye de mettre ca dans mon packuge.use mais ca change rien

```

x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.22 video_cards_vmware

```

J'arrive pas à relancer emerge -1v $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/libdrm[libkms,video_cards_vmware]". 

 

si tu écris dans le package.use avec une version il te faut insérer également un des signes possibles suivant : =><, ou un des couples possibles. Mais comme ce flag est général, supprime les numéros de version : 

 *Quote:*   

> echo "x11-libs/libdrm video_cards_vmware" >> /etc/portage/package.use

 

EDIT : remarque vu que le flag est général une place plus appropriée serait dans make.conf. Mais tu verras cela un peu plus tard avec une bonne lecture de la doc concernant make.conf ainsi que tout ce qui concerne les /etc/portage/package.*

----------

## ibasaw

Merci pour ton aide Mickael

Pour que cela fonctionne, il a fallu que je fasse:

x11-libs/libdrm video_cards_vmware video_cards_nouveau video_cards_radeon dans mon package.use

je continu...

----------

## ibasaw

Voila le resultat, j'ai lance startx mais il se passait rien apres

```

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Print" for "khotkeys" : "{6e47009f-ebfb-4928-9d52-24f472ac071e}"

kglobalaccel(17332) KGlobalAccelDPrivate::_k_newGlobalShortcutNotification: Showing Notification for component "kded"

kglobalaccel(17332) KGlobalAccelDPrivate::_k_newGlobalShortcutNotification: Showing Notification for component "khotkeys"

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Alt+F2" for "krunner" : "Run Command"

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Alt+Shift+F2" for "krunner" : "Run Command on clipboard contents"

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Ctrl+Esc" for "krunner" : "Show System Activity"

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Ctrl+Alt+Ins" for "krunner" : "Switch User"

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Ctrl+Alt+L" for "krunner" : "Lock Session"

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Ctrl+Alt+Del" for "krunner" : "Log Out"

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Ctrl+Alt+Shift+Del" for "krunner" : "Log Out Without Confirmation"

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Ctrl+Alt+Shift+PgDown" for "krunner" : "Halt Without Confirmation"

kglobalaccel(17332) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Ctrl+Alt+Shift+PgUp" for "krunner" : "Reboot Without Confirmation"

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_trash.so

kglobalaccel(17332) KGlobalAccelDPrivate::_k_newGlobalShortcutNotification: Showing Notification for component "krunner"

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 0

kglobalaccel(17332) KGlobalAccelDPrivate::_k_newGlobalShortcutNotification: Showing Notification for component "krunner"

```

voila le resultat:

```

ns26962 ~ # grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   755.895] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

ns26962 ~ # grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   755.849] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   755.849] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   755.849] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   756.104] (WW) intel(0): Option "NoDDC" is not used

[   756.104] (WW) intel(0): Option "monitor-VGA" is not used

[   756.104] (WW) intel(0): Option "enable" is not used

[   764.699] (WW) intel(0): get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument

[   764.726] (WW) intel(0): get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument

[   765.508] (WW) intel(0): get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument

[   765.510] (WW) intel(0): get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument

[   765.525] (WW) intel(0): get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument

[   765.525] (WW) intel(0): get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument

[   765.525] (WW) intel(0): first get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument

[   765.558] (WW) intel(0): get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument

[   765.558] (WW) intel(0): first get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument

```

(une question bête: c'est possible d'avoir kde sur un serveur dédie distant au moins ?)

----------

## Mickael

Attend un peu, c'est louche ton installation. Tu nous fais quoi, une installation standard, ou bien une installation de gentoo sous vmware? De plus, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ais du installer drm avec des variables USES pour les cartes Nvidia et ATI, alors que tu as une carte Intel. Il faut que tu nous expliques ce que tu souhaites faire, tout en nous donnant le résultat de emerge --info stp.

----------

## ibasaw

Je souhaite installer kde pour utiliser virtualbox ou vmware server.

Je sais pas trop pour drm, je fais ce que je peu...

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-hardened-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-hardened-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2180_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 23 Jan 2011 03:30:12 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6::<unknown repository>, 1.5::<unknown repository>, 1.6.3::<unknown repository>, 1.7.9-r1::<unknown repository>, 1.8.5-r3::<unknown repository>, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.5::<unknown repository>, 4.1.2, 4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distcc distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j10"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl additions alsa amd64 avi berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dbus dri extras ffmpeg fortran gd gdbm gpm hal headless iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k json kde mencoder mmx modules mp4box mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdk session sftp simplexml sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl static-libs svg symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vfw webkit xorg yamdi zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_basic expires" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Mickael

Laisse tomber vmware pour l'instant et concentre toi sur l'installation de X + KDE.

As tu suivi dans la section Docs du site gentoo l'installation de kde? ainsi que les instructions donnéees dans le handbook pour tout ce qui concerne X. Par contre il y a en ce moment un gros changement qui concerne tout ce qui est graphique avec l'utilisation de HAL. Cette futur ancienne couche d'abstraction était utile il y a peu de temps, on devait mettre le flag ou use "hal" pour l'installation de X par exemple. Je sais également que certains logiciel et Desktop manager avaient besion de travailler avec hal. N'étant pas sous kde, je ne saurais te dire si tu devrais re-compiler xorg-server and Co ainsi que kde and Co, avec le use "-hal" dans ton make.conf. 

Ce que tu retournes comme erreurs dans ta dernière réponse ne m'aide pas trop, on dirait du full kde, et pas vraiment un problème venant de Xorg. 

Si j'ai bien suivi, tu es en amd64, tu as après l'installation du noyau et/ou l'installation ou upgrade de xorg-server réinstaller le pilote pour la carte intel. Il faut également que tu vérifies dans ton noyau que tout ce qui ce qui concerne ta carte graphique intel soit bien configurer (cf voir le lien que l'on te donne plus haut) Pour ce faire tu peux faire un zgrep -i intel /proc/config.gz

exemple de ma configuration pour une carte intel sur mon portable : 

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

```

 *zgrep -i intel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zgrep -i intel /proc/config.gz 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y
> ...

 

EDIT : il nous faut connaitre ton matériel, donne nous le résultat de lspci -v stp (elle fonctionne en super utilisateur). Et que contient dans ton home, le fichier .xsession-errors.

EDIT 2 : le lspci est plus haut désolé :/

EDIT 3 : et si c'était la faute à dhcpcd qui change ton hostname... comme ici mais ça serait si surprenant!!

----------

## ibasaw

Hello,

j'ai suivi le tuto kde-full du wiki : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KDE

voici le resultat de lspci

```

lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at 88100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at 20e0 [size=8]

        Memory at 80000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at 88180000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: 88200000-883fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000088400000-00000000885fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

        Memory behind bridge: 88000000-880fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000088600000-00000000887fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

        Memory behind bridge: 88800000-889fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000088a00000-0000000088bfffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

        Memory behind bridge: 88c00000-88dfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000088e00000-0000000088ffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at 2080 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 2060 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 2040 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 2020 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at 881a0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 20b0 [size=16]

        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 20c8 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 20ec [size=4]

        I/O ports at 20c0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 20e8 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 20a0 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]

        Memory at 88000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 88600000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [60] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [12c] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [148] Device Serial Number 03-00-00-00-10-ec-81-68

        Capabilities: [154] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

j'ai compile avec hal, je vais essayer sans dans mon make.conf

```

zgrep -i intel /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_DMAC is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_TXT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH_CLMUL_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

```

Je n'ai pas le fichier .xsession-errors.

J'essaye et je reviens vous dire...

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai compile avec hal, je vais essayer sans dans mon make.conf 

 

non. reste avec hal pour le moment pas la peine de rajouter une couche de problème en plus. 

EDIT : Le wiki que tu as suivi semble être pour kde3... tu es en version 4. Suit la documentation officielle, dans la section Doc de la page d'accueil du site gentoo.

----------

## ibasaw

J'ai remis hal, par contre dans la doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-config.xml il est dis Avertissement : Ce document n'est plus valide ou plus maintenu. 

je dois suivre quel tuto au juste ?

je veux juste un environnement de travail graphique sans fioriture....

----------

## xaviermiller

Regarde la version anglaise.

----------

## ibasaw

j'en ai marre de kde, vais tenter ma chance avec gnome-light

----------

## ibasaw

Hello,

je continu, je suis passe sous gnome.

Il me sort le message habituel:

```

FATAL: Module fbcon not found.

```

J'ai chercher dans mon .config, j'ai pas trouve de fbcon...

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=m

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

```

----------

## ibasaw

...je continu

Dans mon xorg.conf j'ai modifie intel par vesa comme driver

maintenant j'ai ca comme erreur:

```

gnome-session[22329]: WARNING: Unable to determine session: Unable to lookup session information for process '22329'

```

j'ai lu ailleurs sur le net qu'il fallait désactiver KMS

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## freezby

Pour ma part ayant un chipset graphique intel intégré également, pour que le KMS fonctionne, j'ai dû désactivé ce qui concernait les framebuffer uvesafb et vesafb dans le noyau.

Donc si tu souhaites utiliser KMS, pour résumer :

 - tu désactives les framebuffers dans le noyau.

 - tu mets intel dans VIDEO_CARDS dans ton make.conf

 - tu vires ton fichier xorg.conf (ou au moins ce qui concerne la carte graphique)

 - tu actives KMS à partir de grub : tu rajoutes l'option "i915.modeset=1" (cf. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting)

 - tu vérifies qu'il n'y pas d'option concernant "video" dans grub.

et normalement ca doit fonctionner tout seul  :Smile: 

----------

## ibasaw

Hello,

j'ai suivi tout ce que tu as dit freezby.

Cela n'a rien changé a mon problème...

----------

## freezby

C'est-à-dire ?

Peux-tu lancer X ? Y a t-il des erreurs dans le log ?

As tu toujours l'erreur concernant fbcon ?

la dernière erreur que tu nous as reporté n'est en fait qu'un warning.

Essaie de décrire un plus précisément où tu en es  :Smile: 

----------

## ibasaw

En faite, avez-vous vu que j'essaye d'y accéder à distance a ce serveur, c'est peu être pour ca qu'il ne trouve pas d'ecran.

Il ne s'agit pas d'une installe en local, mais à distance.

Je vais essayer de continuer avec tightVNC.

----------

